# EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have an 02 EV MV with 90k on it and two days ago while towing a cargo trailer my CEL came on. I scanned it and the fault code was 16825 P0441 Evap Emission Control System: Incorrect flow; intermittent. I read in some Passat and Beetle forums that it could be the gas cap's not tight enough or any one of a few vacuum lines or valves related to the system. I also read that several folks had this problem with the low grade fuel rather than super.
Anyone have this same issue with an EV? Where did you start? I am headed for Italy with the family on the 7th of June and would like to have things worked out prior to leaving. Thanks Mark


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*

The gas cap wasn't on all that tight. I cleared the CEL and we'll see what happens when we drive it. That would be nice if it was that simple.


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*

I have had this same code pop intermittently. It will come on, but once cleared, won't reappear for a long time. I noticed it often comes on when I sit at idle, at a traffic light or something after exiting the highway from a long, highway speed trip. Hasn't recurred enough for me to take action yet!


----------



## ZJ (May 4, 2001)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (aebad)*

wierd, mine just came on today during a long drive back from LA towards San Fran. pulled over during a crazy wind/sand storm and idled for a min and it came on. had the vag and laptop with me so i cleared it and havent seen it yet. 
nathan
writing this from santa rosa


----------



## huckhuge (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*

Not sure about the fault code you mentioned but when my CEL started coming on intermittently, it turned out to be a faulty air mass sensor. 



_Modified by huckhuge at 7:12 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsonm73* »_The gas cap wasn't on all that tight. I cleared the CEL and we'll see what happens when we drive it. That would be nice if it was that simple. 









Its on permanently now. Have any of you had this CEL code? Here's link to another Vortex thread for some othe engines. Any of you tried these fixes on your EV? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570994 


_Modified by wilsonm73 at 4:47 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*

The CEL is on permanently now throwing this code. Any of you have solutions for this? I have another Vortex thread for other engines listing solutions for the some codes? LKM
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570994


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (wilsonm73)*

I dealt with a similar ongoing problem last summer. Same DTC. A new N-80 valve is about $100 from the dealership. Of course, I didn't want to spend the money if I didn't have to.
So, I found the valve (I can try to post a pic later) and removed it. It has an electrical connector and two hoses. I hooked up a couple of jumpers to the contacts and did a quick test of the valve by touching the jumpers to the posts on the battery - I could hear the clicking so I figured the electrical parts were working correctly. I checked both the inlet and outlet hose nipples and the one side looked a bit clogged. Sprayed with some carb cleaner and carefully used a pipe cleaner and a nail to clean out what appeared to be like a carbon or oily buildup which was constricting the opening. Repeated a couple of times, let it dry and reinstalled. Make sure to take note of the arrow direction on the valve before you remove it. I also checked both the hoses to make sure they were tight and not gunked up.
Cleared the CEL and haven't had a problem since. And the van ran better afterwards as well.
Good luck!!!


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (vwbugstuff)*

Thanks that's helpful. I cleared the codes and it hasn't come back. When it gets warmer I will do as you described. I have a few other spring repairs to make as well. Some wires are broken in both front doors causing all sorts of issues and the rear wiper fluid line is broken in the back door poring fluid every where.


----------



## perryl356 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (vwbugstuff)*

Where is the N-80 valve? Is it underneath the car by the canister or in the engine compartment? Does Bentley show the location?
I've had the intermittent CEL with the P0441 code. It started after a fillup last year on a roadtrip, and comes on every few weeks. I have a Scangauge hooked up all the time, so I just reset each time...but I would like to fix it.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (perryl356)*

In the engine compartment just behind the throttle body. Easy access after you remove the engine cover. Positioned horizontally with a hose off of each end and an electrical connector. Take note of the "flow" arrow.
I tried doing the test & fix that I posted above on our New Beetle but the actual valve inside was bad and it leaked. So I ended up replacing it. Here's a pic of the valve, weather is too crummy today to take a pic of the engine compartment.

http://store.europarts-sd.com/evapcanisterpurgevalve2001-2003.aspx


Good luck!!!


----------



## perryl356 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (vwbugstuff)*

Thanks for the tip/pic. I'll work on it later this week.


----------



## perryl356 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (perryl356)*

I took the valve out today, and sprayed some carb cleaner down both ends. The cleaner came out slightly discolored but clear.


----------



## usedcarman (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: EV CEL fault code 16825 P0441 (perryl356)*

I've looked at every response you've had and it doesn't seem to fit my issue but i have the same CEL light on with the P0441 code and I gave to a friend that works on Foreign cars and he took the fuel line's (return and evap.) under the car. and we replaced the evap pump canister behind the rear tire. replacing. coil as well and still this code pops up after 30 to 60 miles of driving. did u ever get this fixed?
this has been going on 6 months and i can't get this inspected in Texas.
need help.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

I've tried cleaning mine 2x. I still have the issue with hard starting after refueling. I have not tested the vacuum on the unit yet, and will do that next. I'm sure my valve is dead.
When I've cleaned it, not a whole lot comes out that looks like anything bad/wrong.


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> In the engine compartment just behind the throttle body. Easy access after you remove the engine cover. Positioned horizontally with a hose off of each end and an electrical connector. Take note of the "flow" arrow.
> I tried doing the test & fix that I posted above on our New Beetle but the actual valve inside was bad and it leaked. So I ended up replacing it. Here's a pic of the valve, weather is too crummy today to take a pic of the engine compartment.
> http://store.europarts-sd.com/...tem=1
> Good luck!!!
> ...


I think I'll try replacing this N-80 valve, and cleaning the hoses. Anyone have pics of said job? Does GAP or any other reputable VW parts house sell this valve? prices generally?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

German Auto Parts:
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Eurovan/Fuel/500/2

Europarts:
http://store.europarts-sd.com/evapcanisterpurgevalve2001-2003.aspx


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

vwbugstuff said:


> I dealt with a similar ongoing problem last summer. Same DTC. A new N-80 valve is about $100 from the dealership. Of course, I didn't want to spend the money if I didn't have to.
> So, I found the valve (I can try to post a pic later) and removed it. It has an electrical connector and two hoses. I hooked up a couple of jumpers to the contacts and did a quick test of the valve by touching the jumpers to the posts on the battery - I could hear the clicking so I figured the electrical parts were working correctly. I checked both the inlet and outlet hose nipples and the one side looked a bit clogged. Sprayed with some carb cleaner and carefully used a pipe cleaner and a nail to clean out what appeared to be like a carbon or oily buildup which was constricting the opening. Repeated a couple of times, let it dry and reinstalled. Make sure to take note of the arrow direction on the valve before you remove it. I also checked both the hoses to make sure they were tight and not gunked up.
> Cleared the CEL and haven't had a problem since. And the van ran better afterwards as well.
> Good luck!!!


 So after just using carb cleaner and using pipe brush to clean the inside, your CEL is still off? I took mine purge valve off yesterday, sprayed tons of carb cleaner in it and let it soak....reinstalled it, and CEL is still on. maybe i just need a new one, or could it be a MAF?


----------



## jjwithers (Sep 1, 2010)

I am experiencing the same code. According to this mechanic database, about 80% of the time it is the N80 Canister.


----------

